# DR PHELPS GENUINE ARCANUM



## GuntherHess (Jul 5, 2009)

I added a post about this sought after medicine.
 http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=45

 information about Dr Phelps is sparse and I would appreciate anything people can add.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 11, 2009)

> It has to be a quite rare bottle yes?


 
 One of the rarest and most desirable as far as medicines go.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 11, 2009)

ya I noticed that marraige appeared to kill him.


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 11, 2009)

LOL.  That is one cool bottle.  So, does anyone on here have one??


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2009)

I could only afford to rent one for an hour...


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 12, 2009)

Advertised 1838, for skin diseases, scrofula, kings evil, syphilitic and mercurial diseases. 2 dollars a bottle.

 Found an 1835 ad for Dr. Phelp's Vegetable Arcanum cures rheaum, pains in the bones, syphilis and sore throat.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2009)

http://antiquemedicines.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=45 
 If you see a good ad post it if you have time. I appreciate the effort.


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 12, 2009)

This book just lists the ad content and date. Not an actual pic of it atleast in this case. Sorry.


----------



## earlyglass (Jul 12, 2009)

I only have the little sister bottle... still a very nice piece, but not the "Genuine" bottle!

 Mike


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 12, 2009)

An elaborate lithograph issued to call attention to the merits of Phelps's Arcanum. This picture with it's rows of bottles supporting a dome or canopy, over which floated a winged figure with a scroll bearing the words " Phelps's Arcanum" and about the base boxes of the medicine directed to all parts of the world. This lithograph was designed by american landscape artist George L. Brown.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2009)

> This picture with it's rows of bottles supporting a dome or canopy, over which floated a winged figure with a scroll bearing the words " Phelps's Arcanum"


 
 Thats the one I posted isnt it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 12, 2009)

> a very nice piece, but not the "Genuine" bottle!


 
 I'd say its genuine enough..[]


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 12, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep.


----------



## deep digger (Jul 12, 2009)

I did have one but sold it in glassworks june 05 auction. It was a cool bottle but i like the rushton and aspinwall  compound chlorine toothwash better. That was the best med i ever dug. It was right smack on the bottom of a 23 footer wedged between two bricks.I sold that one in the june 99 glassworks auction. Thats one of the few bottles ive sold i wish i had back.


----------



## earlyglass (Jul 12, 2009)

Got that one too... great bottle! 
 Was the lip intact? do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## deep digger (Jul 13, 2009)

We did take a couple of pictures of it before we sold it. It is pistured in the glassworks catalog too. Kev


----------

